# Scallops.. Mmm



## Saphellae (Apr 28, 2008)

Mm, nothing can beat some nice scallops sauteed in butter, white wine and garlic!


----------



## sattie (Apr 28, 2008)

Love SCALLOPS!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 28, 2008)

so yummmy!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 28, 2008)

I haven't had scallops in a long time.....
That's going to change soon!

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2008)

Get back Pacanis!!!!!!!! They are ALL mine!!!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 28, 2008)

mmmm, not a chance.

They are on my shortlist for next time I go to the store.
Mom used to make them all the time way back when, then my father became allergic to shellfish 
I'll bet it's been twenty-five years....
They look so good there, sauteeing away, no bacon wrapped around them or anything (not that there's anything wrong with that )


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like the makings of a great sauce in that pan.

Grilled scallops are pretty easy and tasty.  Get the grill super hot and use a rolled up paper towel and tongs to wipe veggie or canola oil on the grates.  Run 2 bamboo skewers (so they don't roll around) through 3-4 scallops and place over the hottest part of the grill. Don't force them, thet them naturally release from the grates before turning.  Only takes a few minutes.  Top with the sauce of your choice.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 28, 2008)

_That pan and a lemon too. Out of this world!_

_Do I spy a pie sitting next to it?_


_ *BE STILL MY HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Bilby (Apr 29, 2008)

In addition to the lovely looking dish above, I like to put scallops with bacon through herbed couscous that I have cooked in chicken stock.  Lots of butter/oil and herbs. Great hot and cold.

Also with scallops and bacon, some chopped up courgettes are a nice accompaniement over rice.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 29, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I did make scallops wrapped in bacon, it was great!

Yes quick, that is a quiche next to it. Check out the egg section for the pic.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 29, 2008)

i used to think that they were like tasteless chunks of fat, so i called them "sea fat".

but i had them as sushi, and they were unbelievably delicious. the flavor is so delicate. however, it's easy to cook it right out of them. even before they're overcooked and get tough.

so i made them at home a few times, mostly in a light, garlicy tomato sauce, and just cooked them so that they just barely finish cooking through, or are maybe a bit undwercooked. and then the falvor came though.

i'll have to try the same thing with the butter, wine, and garlic. thanks saph. yours look perfect!


----------



## Calya (Apr 29, 2008)

I love scallops, especially bacon wrapped scallops. All the oil soaks into it and makes it nice and greasy! =)


----------



## ironchef (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice to see cooking pics. Next time though, try and get a darker caramelization on the tops of the scallops. You'll get a richer flavor and better texture from it.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 29, 2008)

*scallops*

rachael ray did scallops today. she rolled the edges in sesame seeds and chives. then cooked in hot skillet. going to try it.



babe


----------



## Saphellae (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to be buying more for next week.

If they are just a tad undercooked, won't you get sick from it? It is seafood after all.


----------



## GB (May 1, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> If they are just a tad undercooked, won't you get sick from it? It is seafood after all.


If seafood is of high quality then it does not need to be cooked at all. Raw scallops are delicious!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 1, 2008)

GB said:


> If seafood is of high quality then it does not need to be cooked at all. Raw scallops are delicious!!!


 
Does cooking alter the flavor at all?  Is there a big difference?  I would like to try them raw but I don't trust any fishery around here.


----------



## Saphellae (May 1, 2008)

Right.. Sushi.. LOL


Ok, so now I know that, I will be able to make them much better next time.

To get pan seared, does the heat have to be high?


----------



## GB (May 1, 2008)

Yes cooking really does change the flavor quite a bit IMO. If you do not trust your fish places then you are absolutely right to stick to cooked fish. It is not worth taking a chance. 

IMO all raw seafood tastes completely different from all cooked seafood. Scallops are probably the one that tastes the most similar raw vs cooked, but there is still a definite taste difference.


----------



## GB (May 1, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Right.. Sushi.. LOL
> 
> 
> Ok, so now I know that, I will be able to make them much better next time.
> ...


I use the highest heat I can get when I pan sear mine. I like to cook them in a cast iron pan. I preheat the pan and get it smoking hot before I put the scallops in. I also sometimes cook them under the broiler very close to the element.


----------



## Saphellae (May 1, 2008)

Great, thanks!

Now to think up some sauces I'd like to serve it with.. Light sauces, though. Don't want to ruin the taste 

To sautée, what sauces do you recommend making?  I used a dry white wine/olive oil/garlic combination.

Also, what types of side dishes would you recommend?


----------



## GB (May 1, 2008)

I go very simple with scallops. I love doing the dry white wine, evoo, garlic (with a touch of lemon). i also love just a little bit of melted butter. Sometimes though I even serve them naked with just some course salt sprinkled on top.

I just saw a thread about asparagus. I think some asparagus prepared simply goes very well with scallops.


----------



## Saphellae (May 1, 2008)

What the heck is evoo? I've seen it everywhere on here lol.

Nevermind, Extra Virgin Olive Oil. Gotcha lol.

I thought it was like a name brand of something.

Asparagus is a little out of my budget at the moment, but in the summer when it goes on sale I will definitely try it.  I'll stick some lemon in with the mix!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 1, 2008)

You could use haricot verts (string beans) in lpace of the asparagus.  In fact I cook them both pretty much the same when I saute them.


----------



## GB (May 1, 2008)

Yep string beans would be great. Actually just about any veggie you like would work.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2008)

If you can find some lemon pasta (or make some yourself) it's excellent with scallops that have a nice crust on them.  Season some flour and just lightly dust the scallops - give them a nice sear and use to top the lemon pasta.  The lemon pasta can have a light sauce of a bit of butter, olive oil, s&P, and capers.  Let all this reduce, adding the butter at the end to give the sauce some body.  Top the dish with some chopped tomatoes.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 1, 2008)

^^^^ Looks Great! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Saphellae (May 1, 2008)

Looks terrific KitchenElf, thanks for the advice.   I'll try putting a bit of flour on them this time and get that seared look.


----------



## ironchef (May 1, 2008)

This is the color you want to try and shoot for:


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2008)

I like to serve seared scallops on top of pea and asparagus risotto, with a side salad. Could sub green beans for the asparagus.


----------



## ChefJune (May 1, 2008)

scallops are my single favorite food in all the world.


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

Great pictures guys!


----------



## Caine (May 1, 2008)

We've just been warned off scallops, clams, and mussles for the summer due to high concentrations of paralytic shellfish poisoning (PSP) and domoic acid.


----------



## ChefJune (May 2, 2008)

Caine said:


> We've just been warned off scallops, clams, and mussles for the summer due to high concentrations of paralytic shellfish poisoning (PSP) and domoic acid.



and where is this that these warnings are out?  We haven't had any around here.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Mm, nothing can beat some nice scallops sauteed in butter, white wine and garlic!


Hey!  I want some.

Those look yummy.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

I would also like to know where the warnings are for, as you don't have your location set properly.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Isn't Caine's location Chinatown? I thought that was in San Francisco, but I could be wrong.....
Maybe the warnings are for west coast shellfish if that's the case, becasue I haven't heard anything about the warnings where I'm at.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

nyc's chinatown doesn't give out warnings, lol, so it must be one on the left coast.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

Most major cities have a Chinatown pacanis.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

I did not know that GB.
They should rename that Jack Nicholson movie so people like me don't get confused.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

LOL 

San Fransisco has the first Chinatown in the US and it is probably the most famous. Other Chinatowns are great too though. Bostons is pretty small (just a few blocks) but you can find some incredible food.

OK sorry for the thread hijack. Back to scallops.


----------



## Bilby (May 3, 2008)

GB said:


> Most major cities have a Chinatown pacanis.


Yeah, even Perth has one - just don't blink too quickly or you will miss it!


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Yeah, even Perth has one - just don't blink too quickly or you will miss it!


 
That amazes me.
I guess the closest city to me doesn't have enough Chinese population to have a Chinatown.  We have quite a few Polish people who seem to live in one area, with their delis catering to the Polish cuisine and Polish clubs, but we don't call that section of town "Polishtown".....
In today's age, it just doesn't seem politically correct


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

in my town, there are two distinct neighborhoods. the hill on the southeast part of town is called guinea heights, for it's italian population. 
the other half of town towards the river is called pollock valley, for it's eastern european population.

i live in pollock valey.

the lone mick in the maddening bunch.

ok, back to mysterious shellfish warnings.


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

I'm going to be picking up more scallops for dinner today


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

I will be looking forward to seeing those scallops too, then!


----------



## Caslon (May 4, 2008)

I didn't read thru all the replies, but a great compliment dish to scallops are
pan fried zuccinni in olive oil. Thinly sliced, just a dash of salt and pepper while frying, not too much. Break out the wide frying pan for all them thin slices.
I use that curly metal rod gadget from some infomercial to flip the zuccinni slices.

I haven't made this combo in awhile.  Wow.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## ChefJune (May 4, 2008)

Made a tasty combo with seared sea scallops last evening...  baby cabbage braised in butter and dry vermouth!


----------



## Saphellae (May 4, 2008)

Made more scallops last night, didn't get a picture though. They tasted alot better, except I put lemon in it and I didn't enjoy it that much.  The texture was alot nicer as I didn't overcook them, but when I know I've undercooked food I don't enjoy it as much. I have a weak stomach for things like that and have a hard time chewing meat if I know its not cooked thoroughly.


----------



## sattie (May 9, 2008)

Ok girlie... I have poured over this thread and I'm makin scallops tonight!!!!  Gonna try them out in my cast iron and see if I can achieve that carmel color... using a bit of butter and bacon grease, then after they are carmelized, add some garlic, white wine and squeeze of fresh lemon!  Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## GB (May 10, 2008)

sattie just make sure your pan is ripping hot and you pat your scallops dry before putting them in the pan and you will be sure to get great color on them.


----------



## Caslon (May 10, 2008)

They only had petite scallops in my supermarket fish section. 
They had frozen large scallops in the freezer, are those to be avoided?


 I suppose I can go to a seafood store and get fresh large scallops.


----------



## PeterAtwood (May 11, 2008)

Mmmm, just sauteed a half dozen sea scallops for my lunch. I seared them on medium high heat in avocado oil and butter with a little chopped scallion, tiny piece of chopped mild hot pepper and black pepper. Added a dash of fresh squeezed lemon juice and a splash of white wine at the end. Absolutely delicious. I think I'll be cooking this one for DW tonight along with fresh asparagus and a big salad.


----------



## sattie (May 11, 2008)

GB said:


> sattie just make sure your pan is ripping hot and you pat your scallops dry before putting them in the pan and you will be sure to get great color on them.


 
I did just that and they turned out wonderfully.  My biggest concern was over cooking them.   That did not happen.  I also skipped the lemon based on Saphellae's comments.  Turned out pretty darn good for my first time cooking them.


----------

